# Audio output via USB?



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

Is it possible to have audio output via the USB? If so what do I need?

I am looking to buy a dock and the dock will block the Aux jack, so I need to get audio to play via the USB. Its for my car stereo and I have aux inputs or audio inputs (the red and white cables) as options.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using RootzWiki


----------



## DanBa (Jan 3, 2012)

Apparently, USB OTG can be enabled on Nexus 4.
http://www.head-fi.org/t/595071/android-phones-and-usb-dacs/2100#post_9340559

You can test such a USB-OTG enabled Nexus 4 with or without the USB Audio Recorder PRO available on Google Play Store.


----------



## legendnexus (Jun 20, 2013)

Art Vandelay said:


> Is it possible to have audio output via the USB? If so what do I need?
> 
> I am looking to buy a dock and the dock will block the Aux jack, so I need to get audio to play via the USB. Its for my car stereo and I have aux inputs or audio inputs (the red and white cables) as options.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using RootzWiki


Any improvements?


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

Well I bought all the components, but haven't been able to test it out. Will probably do it this weekend.

I bought a slim port to get an HDMI signal from the USB of the N4. I also have an HDMI 2 AV convertor which will connect the slim port to the back of my head unit.

If it works, I should be able to get video and audio from my cars head unit. Which is nice since I can have Google maps display on the stereo and I dont have to worry about a dock for the phone.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using RootzWiki


----------



## yutsoku (Jun 15, 2011)

Why didn't you just get something like thus...? http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00QRQOLOW/ref=cm_sw_r_udp_awd_M3PVub0CFHEGJ


----------

